# Pot Petition To Donald political name - Leave Colorado, Legal States Alone



## burnin1 (Nov 12, 2016)

From westword.com

*Pot Petition To Donald political name - Leave Colorado, Legal States Alone *







The election of Donald political name has raised concerns on a seemingly endless number of fronts. Note that the day after he defeated Hillary Clinton in the presidential race, immigrant children were in tears at schools across Denver out of fear that their undocumented parents would be deported before the final bell of the day.

Also anxious are members of the marijuana industry, who worry that political name's personal antipathy toward cannabis could inspire him to try to shut down recreational marijuana businesses in Colorado and other states where they're legal - a roster that grew substantially on election day.

With that in mind, Marijuana Majority chairman and founder Tom Angell has launched a petition titled "President-Elect political name: Respect State Marijuana Laws."

The complete text from the petition is below, but an excerpt reads, "A clear majority of Americans support legalizing marijuana, and we're counting on you to respect the people's will and make good on your word."

Why is such an effort necessary? Negative comments political name made during the campaign in regard to Colorado's recreational pot laws offer an explanation.

In August 2015, for instance, political name engaged in the following exchange with Fox News's Sean Hannity:

Hannity: "Colorado, marijuana. Good or bad experiment?"

political name: "I say it's bad. Medical marijuana is another thing, but I think it's bad. And I feel strongly about that."​Then, this past March, he said the following in a conversation with MSNBC's Chris Matthews: "I think that as far as drug legalization, we talk about marijuana, and in terms of medical, I think I am basically for that. I've heard some wonderful things in terms of medical. I'm watching Colorado very carefully to see what's happening out there. I'm getting some very negative reports, I'm getting some okay reports. But I'm getting some very negative reports coming out of Colorado as to what's happening, so we'll see what happens."

Despite his misgivings, however, political name has suggested that he won't interfere with the rights of Colorado or other places that have legalized recreational marijuana. In three videos below, he can be heard making the following statements:

_&#8220;And then I really believe you should leave it up to the states. It should be a state situation&#8230;. In terms of marijuana and legalization, I think that should be a state issue, state by state.&#8221;_

_&#8220;I think it&#8217;s up to the states. I&#8217;m a states person. I think it should be up to the states, absolutely.&#8221;_

_&#8220;If they vote for it, they vote for it."_

The petition exhorts political name to stand by these positions, as well as to avoid appointing an attorney general with anti-marijuana views - a definite concern given that the names floated as possibilities for this cabinet post include New Jersey governor Chris Christie, who announced that he would crack down on Colorado's marijuana laws during his own failed presidential bid, and former New York mayor and notable pot hater Rudy Giuliani.






Chris Christie received a grade of "F" for his cannabis record from the Marijuana Policy Project.
Courtesy of the Marijuana Policy Project


Convincing the incoming political name administration not to declare war on cannabis is especially important from Angell's perspective given the success of marijuana measures at the ballot box in assorted states earlier this week. While a recreational proposal failed in Arizona, similar items passed in California, Maine, Massachusetts and Nevada, and medical marijuana won approval in Arkansas, Florida, Montana and North Dakota.

Angell is effusive about the overall impact of these electoral achievements.

"It was the most important day in the history of the marijuana legalization movement," he says. "We won almost everywhere. Going into this election, a lot of people were asking me to make predictions, and one thing I kept saying is that I felt very comfortable about California and Florida, but everything else felt like a toss-up to me. But not only did we win California and Florida, but we won a whole bunch of other races I wasn't expecting to win - which really shows that anywhere can be next."

He notes that "I was frankly shocked by the results in North Dakota. The state wasn't on the list that organizations like the Marijuana Policy Project were targeting this year; that was done by local grassroots activists."

As for the shortfall in Arizona, Angell admits that he "questioned why they went for it this year when medical marijuana passed so narrowly in 2010. It might have been a problem of trying to do too much too soon. There are only so many resources in this movement, so many donors and dollars you can put into a campaign, and we had eight other campaigns this year. Maybe we didn't need a ninth one."

Not that he's willing to write off a future effort in Arizona. "Look at Nevada," he says. "They rejected marijuana legalization in the early 2000s, but this year, they passed it. And California rejected marijuana legalization six years ago. So maybe it's a matter of vetting the medical marijuana program in Arizona - letting it mature a little more, letting voters get more familiar with it."

Regarding political name, Angell believes that "it's important to view things through two lenses. First, what are the president-elect's personal positions on the issue? But also, does he respect the ability of states to enact policies he might disagree with? And thankfully, the answer to that second question seems to be yes."

At the same time, however, "Donald political name has shown himself to evolve his positions on issues over the years, to put it delicately," Angell continues. "So there is some concern that depending on who he surrounds himself with - mainly in his cabinet - he could change his mind on respecting state laws."

Petition text:

President-Elect political name: Respect State Marijuana Laws



Mister President-Elect:

-donald-political name-leave-colorado-legal-states-alone.html

During your presidential campaign you repeatedly pledged that if elected you would ensure the federal government respect the right of states to enact their own marijuana policies, including those allowing medical cannabis and recreational use.

As marijuana law reform supporters, we are petitioning to encourage you to uphold these promises, including by filling your Cabinet with officials who will follow through on what you said on the campaign trail. This especially includes appointing Justice Department and DEA leaders who will respect state laws.

Please also include statutory changes to marijuana laws in your legislative agenda for the 115th Congress. A growing number of lawmakers in both the House and Senate have shown willingness to scale back prohibition and, with your leadership, it is likely that far-reaching reforms can be enacted.

A clear majority of Americans support legalizing marijuana, and we're counting on you to respect the people's will and make good on your word.

The prospect of Attorney General Chris Christie is especially troubling for Angell. "Rudy Giuliani definitely wasn't good on marijuana when he was the mayor of New York, but he hasn't spent the last two years traveling the country and talking about how he wants to arrest not only state-legal marijuana business owners, but also people who use marijuana in accordance to state law."

Hence, the petition, which Angell hopes will make political name think twice about the price he could be made to pay if he goes medieval on marijuana.

"The challenge for the new administration is to try to bring the country together in order to build a coalition and get done whatever they want to get done," Angell points out. "And attacking broadly popular marijuana-law reforms will create huge distractions and political problems that the new administration doesn't really need."

After all, he stresses, "in many places, marijuana got far more votes than the president-elect did. I think that says a lot about where we are with this issue and how the new administration should approach it for their own good."

Here are the aforementioned videos featuring political name talking about marijuana laws, followed by the petition text.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyBnVOAJ5No[/ame]

[http://www.420magazine.com/forums/international-cannabis-news/295987-pot-petition


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 12, 2016)

political name is not the person/man the bias news media has portrayed him to be......... I look forward to the public turning on them........... they are now advocating these protest to keep the Bernie supporters and the public in general focus away from the lies and deceit they have perpetuated  during this election........... doubt me?........ then tell me why their polls showed Hillary was gonna win big......... they also did everything they could to bring down Bernie....... they even helped Hillary cheat in the debates....... talk about a rigged system.......... facts are we've all been snowed by the media and elites......... facts are political name would have defeated Obama in 2012........ and Bernie would have beat political name in 2016.......  so I ask why do any of us believe what the news media is telling us anymore......... they can't get passed their own bias to tell the truth anymore....... I look forward to the public turning on them soon......... they are this country's biggest threat to everyone's security.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw6ZHEk8gCY[/ame]


----------



## bozzo420 (Nov 12, 2016)

it just came out 48% were not voting political name. They were voting against the self appointed leaders in both parties. The people just yelled bulpupe.

your only seeing what the news and Facebook want you to see.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 12, 2016)

you guys crack me up---ALL POLITICIANS ARE ALL CORRUPT ALWAYS---THEY TELL THE PEOPLE WHAT THEY WANT TO HEAR TO GET ELECTED---AT THE END OF THE DAY THEY DO WHAT SPECIAL INTEREST GROUPS PUSH THEM TO DO---political name, sanders, clinton, obama---ALL of them---past present and future---believe what you want---as far as media goes---there is a reason they call it an idiot box---I need to change my Depends Again


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2016)

Hey,,if its on the news its gotta be true. :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2016)

Now thats just nasty. :bolt:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 12, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Now thats just nasty. :bolt:



sorry to burn your virgin ears wh lol---point taken---edited

redacted


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2016)

Just messen wit ya Bro. Your not gonna hurt my ears. And stop spitting.  Lol,,,yehaaaaaa


----------



## Joken (Nov 14, 2016)

Seems to me since weed is already not legal by federal law that this is a non issue. I think they have plenty to do without screwing with us. Besides, this is a state issue.


----------



## robertr (Nov 20, 2016)

Yeah and political name already said he would leave it up to the individual states to decide.


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2016)

political name will single handily set back the Legalization Movement years at a minimum and possibly a decade. Congrats on electing him. He has filled his cabinet picks with racists, white supremacists, and Sessions for AG. A guy who is vehemently anti-Pot. 
Thanks.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...-picks-sen-jeff-sessions-for-attorney-general


political name&#8217;s pick for attorney general: &#8216;Good people don&#8217;t smoke marijuana&#8217;

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ney-general-good-people-dont-smoke-marijuana/


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2016)

Im not getting involved in anymore Political talk,,,Marijuana related are not. Its not gonna do anything but start another fight.
You can dress this thread in what ever clothes ya want,,,,,and its still Political,,,,, and ppl are going to fight and get their feelings hurt. One thing we need to figure out. Is MP going to allow POLITICAL threads or not. Two threads have been closed already. Which is it,,,the Passion does not alow Political and Religious threads are they do. You cant have it both ways. I dont care one way or the other.  But the powers to be need to make a decision .


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 20, 2016)

under the Federal Controlled Substances Act our plant is a schedule 1 drug with lsd, heroin, meth, ecstasy, and peyote---this simply translates to property seizures and mandatory minimum felony sentencing---like him or not---it wasn't until obama's last term that he ordered the DEA to step back and let the individual states deal with marijuana---this was a huge pallet of bricks lifted off the backs of those in the "legal" industry under state law

so here's the multi-billion dollar decision for the new president elect and his anti-marijuana cabinet---will it be more profitable to tweet the DEA that the war on drugs is back, it's time shut it all down, and grab the Fed's share by seizing assets---or---just sit back and let the states continue to fatten their coffers without paying homage---or---reschedule so they too are in the game---keep in mind the Fed cannot profit from the sale of a schedule 1 drug and until schedule changes the FED gets nothing---their posture is just a guess for all of us


----------



## yarddog (Nov 21, 2016)

Hammies post is more proof of biased moderating.  As long as your views and opinions are liberal then you can post what you want.    I dont know why I am even here.   Its obvious my kind of person is not welcome here.    I respect peoples opinions, and I wish I could expect the same in return.    Too much to ask.   Have fun with your forum, and the 8 regular members you have left.  Until mods run this forum with non biased, I wont be back.    I refuse to allow people to label me any way they want based on who I did or did not vote for. I am not a racist, I am not a bigot. And I will not be back


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 21, 2016)

for hammy:rofl:............. watch it everybody........ explains a lot.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiWY0iRLV94[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you for your thoughts.  Another and hopefully last political thread will be closed now.


----------

